# Tommy Track



## SWAMPER (Sep 11, 2008)

I need to know what the width is between the guide pin slots are on a 2 lane Tommy HO track , can someone please help me.

Thanks
Swamper


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

For a Tomy track pc.-center of slot from lanes #1 & #2 == 1 3/8in.
For lanes #2 to #3 space is wider but slightly less than 1 9/16.
Although approximate, hope this helps.


----------



## SWAMPER (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks thats what I was looking for.

Swamper


----------

